# 2.6.3_rc2-love1 "Tell Lassie to let Timmy die"

## steel300

Here's the latest love-sources with all of the kernely goodness that I've found.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Patch Name: patch-2.6.3-rc2.patch
> 
> Description: The latest prepatch snapshot of the 2.6.3 tree
> ...

 

EVMS support has been removed, it's broken beyond belief. I'll keep working at it though. The elv-select patch is causing the usb troubles. I'm leaving it in until we have a solution. I like the elv-select patch, so in it stays. 

Good Luck and Happy Compiling!

----------

## discomfitor

WOOHOO!  going for it...

----------

## ejohnson

mirror at http://www.lowbrow.crapness.com/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.3/2.6.3_rc2-love1/

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Holy cow! Yet another night hearing my girlfriend shouting at me from the other room...

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Dammit Steel! =) Please don't make jokes about Lassie! My whole childhood depended on running home from school and watching the Lassie show!

----------

## steel300

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

> Dammit Steel! =) Please don't make jokes about Lassie! My whole childhood depended on running home from school and watching the Lassie show!

 

That's almost ... sad really.

----------

## pixie

almost?

----------

## TheCoop

cmon steel, admit it, you did that too   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## discomfitor

Running it now...works great!

----------

## tdb

Steel, any idea about what int he nick piggins scheduler patch is making usb mass storage oops?

----------

## steel300

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> cmon steel, admit it, you did that too   

 

I, luckily, wasn't around when Lassie was on.

----------

## steel300

 *tdb wrote:*   

> Steel, any idea about what int he nick piggins scheduler patch is making usb mass storage oops?

 

It trying to apply a scheduler on an object that doesn't exist.

----------

## tdb

Ok, sorry. Stupid question. I should have asked for an ETA; but don't worry about it. I see where it says you're working on it. Thanks again for all your time and effort.

----------

## steel300

 *tdb wrote:*   

> Ok, sorry. Stupid question. I should have asked for an ETA; but don't worry about it. I see where it says you're working on it. Thanks again for all your time and effort.

 

I'm guessing it was concerning the evms patches. They don't like the new mm at all and I can't make them happy short of reversing mm and applying on a clean kernel tree.

----------

## tdb

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm guessing it was concerning the evms patches. They don't like the new mm at all and I can't make them happy short of reversing mm and applying on a clean kernel tree.

 

So let me get this straight; EVMS and MM were not playing nice together, which was causing the scheduler patch to oops on USB mass storage? Or are these two separate issues. (EVMS and MM; and scheduler and USB mass storage.) I think I'd rather have the scheduler then EVMS.

----------

## steel300

 *tdb wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   
> 
> I'm guessing it was concerning the evms patches. They don't like the new mm at all and I can't make them happy short of reversing mm and applying on a clean kernel tree. 
> 
> So let me get this straight; EVMS and MM were not playing nice together, which was causing the scheduler patch to oops on USB mass storage? Or are these two separate issues. (EVMS and MM; and scheduler and USB mass storage.) I think I'd rather have the scheduler then EVMS.

 

They're two different problems. EVMS doesn't like mm, and USB mass storage doesn't like the runtime selectable I/O scheduler patch. Now if EVMS would sleep with elv-select's twin sister, and MM killed USB Mass Storage for the library money, we'd have a proper soap opera.

----------

## mirko_3

You said you were going to write 'extraversion' on your forhead so as not to forget it, or something like that...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steel300

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> You said you were going to write 'extraversion' on your forhead so as not to forget it, or something like that...  

 

The EXTRAVERSION was changed so I guess the tattoo was a good investment.

----------

## boroshan

Well, I dunno what I did wrong last time, but I didn't do it this time! This release emerges just fine...

Mind, I've yet to try and compile it...  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

 *boroshan wrote:*   

> Well, I dunno what I did wrong last time, but I didn't do it this time! This release emerges just fine...
> 
> Mind, I've yet to try and compile it... 

 

Compilings the fun part. You get to see all of your resources spent on making the system better (or worse, it varies). Just be careful when choosing options, things will blow up for no apparent reason upon reboot. As long as the magic smoke stays inside the computer and the hamster remains trapped on the wheel, all should be good. Just to be safe, say three hail risc's and sacrifice a rubber woman.

----------

## luqas

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  sacrifice a rubber woman.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:    Blasphemy    :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## steel300

 *Dryre wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    sacrifice a rubber woman. 
> 
>      Blasphemy     

 

Sacrificing a real woman is just too messy. All the blood and screaming is just not worth it.

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *TheCoop wrote:*   cmon steel, admit it, you did that too    
> 
> I, luckily, wasn't around when Lassie was on.

 

What has happened with the world? I remember a time when Lassie and the Bonanza:s were considered heroes....

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

emerged, compiling now, so far so good.

----------

## steel300

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    *TheCoop wrote:*   cmon steel, admit it, you did that too    
> 
> I, luckily, wasn't around when Lassie was on. 
> 
> What has happened with the world? I remember a time when Lassie and the Bonanza:s were considered heroes....

 

Now the heroes are people who can stay out of rehab for a week. The world has changed, and we're stuck with it. Just wait until California sinks into the ocean, then it'll be better.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i'll agree with that as soon as i get out of california

----------

## tdb

Murphy's law actually dictates that everything east of the San Andreas will slip into the Atlantic.

----------

## steel300

 *tdb wrote:*   

> Murphy's law actually dictates that everything east of the San Andreas will slip into the Atlantic.

 

As long as I can get away from California.

----------

## boroshan

yeah - I'm running 2.6.2_rc3-love1 right now - but some for some inexplicable reason I couldn't unzip the last patch - tried all the mirrors and they all came back with the same (wrong) checksum - and then I had to go away for a couple of days for reasons unrelated to kernels.

I came back, downloaded the ebuild for the latest love, typed make -u world and it merged just fine.

And as soon as my machine gets through emeging qt and all the rest from tghe last three days I'll see if it compiles too  :Very Happy: 

and I'd definitiely go for the rubber woman sacrifical option rather than the live approach - a quick patch and you can reuse them for subsequent installs... now what does that remind me of...?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

done compiling and running great, just need the reiserfs acl patch and i can unleash some evil, thanks in advance.

----------

## TheCoop

I've got to sacrifice a goat each time I update glibc with nptl so my nvidia kernel modules dont break. It can get real messy in my room...

----------

## Voltago

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> I've got to sacrifice a goat each time I update glibc with nptl so my nvidia kernel modules dont break. It can get real messy in my room...

 

Using nvidia drivers and nptl can cause problems? Is there some kind of incompatibility? And doesn't your landlord get suspicious about the goats?

----------

## buckoven

hi people!

mirrored here: http://buckoven.silent-server.de/lovepatch

this mirror is high bandwidth and of course has changed ebuilds to pull from himself.

please note that the mirror is maintained automatically, and you will find all future releases here too, also when i do not post "mirrored" here.

sorry for my bad english, i'm no native speaker and it's late now.

good night and happy downloading!

buckoven

----------

## discomfitor

for the nptl+nvidia thing, just remember to remerge your drivers and it should work.

----------

## Voltago

Thanks,  darckness!

----------

## dedeaux

I have read through a few posts from Nick on the net about the scheduling policies and the elevator select patch.

I am currently enjoying a zippier system with the love kernels, but I have not done anything other than add the elevator=cfq line to my kernel line in grub.

I use linux on my laptop.  My workload consists of day to day computer tasks and java programming.

Am I missing out on something?  Is there something I need to be doing to see more speed, or are these patches really not needed for my situation?

----------

## ejohnson

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> I have read through a few posts from Nick on the net about the scheduling policies and the elevator select patch.
> 
> I am currently enjoying a zippier system with the love kernels, but I have not done anything other than add the elevator=cfq line to my kernel line in grub.
> 
> I use linux on my laptop.  My workload consists of day to day computer tasks and java programming.
> ...

 

I've been USE'ing "nptl" in make.conf and I'm about to try prelinking, just to name a few things.  :Smile: 

----------

## luqas

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've been USE'ing "nptl" in make.conf and I'm about to try prelinking, just to name a few things. 

 

How's that worked out for you e???  I find the system a little more responsive since I did nptl last night.

----------

## steel300

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> I have read through a few posts from Nick on the net about the scheduling policies and the elevator select patch.
> 
> I am currently enjoying a zippier system with the love kernels, but I have not done anything other than add the elevator=cfq line to my kernel line in grub.
> 
> I use linux on my laptop.  My workload consists of day to day computer tasks and java programming.
> ...

 

Nick's scheduling policies and his elevator select patch are two different entities. You will get more speed using his scheduling policies, than you will with the default scheduler. If you're passing elevator=cfq on the kernel line in grub, then you probably aren't using the elevator select patches. The elevator select patches come into play when you want to change which elevator you use on the fly. This benefits those who want to try out all of the different I/O schedulers without modifying grub.conf and rebooting.

By using love-sources you are getting propbably the most resposnive kernel out there (I like to think so anyways). Addinf elevator=cfq to your kernel line in grub.conf will increase the speed that much more for basic computing tasks.

----------

## ejohnson

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How's that worked out for you e???  I find the system a little more responsive since I did nptl last night.

 

Haha it crashed xmms when opening due to nvidia issues, but ok so far.  Thanks for asking!

----------

## ledskof

oh well... my root partition is EVMS. I guess I'll hold off till EVMS works again heh.

----------

## steel300

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> oh well... my root partition is EVMS. I guess I'll hold off till EVMS works again heh.

 

I'm working on it. It should be included in the next release.

----------

## irasnyd

If someone could help me with a script that will get all the files in that directory, and then automatically change the ebuild file to make it grab from my site, that would be great, because then I could set up an automatic mirror.  Another thing that would be nice is the ability to automatically remove files after they are a month old or something, because I only have 50MB of space.

Sorry, I suck at shell scripting.

irasnyd

----------

## dedeaux

Can someone tell me what is going on here?

```
orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_pci.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

Detected Orinoco/Prism2 PCI device at 0000:02:01.0, mem:0x80000000 to 0x80000FFF -> 0xe194d000, irq:11

Reset done..........................................................

..........................................................................

..........................................................................

............................................;

Clear Reset..................................................................

...................................................................................

...................................................................................

....................................................................................

....................................................................................

.....................................................................................

...............;

pci_cor : reg = 0x0 - FFFBE047 - FFFBDE53

orinoco_lock() called with hw_unavailable (dev=de2e6000)

orinoco_lock() called with hw_unavailable (dev=de2e6000)

eth1: Station identity 001f:0009:0001:0004

eth1: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.4.9

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth1: MAC address 00:90:96:41:AB:D6

eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

eth1: ready

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xa0000000

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0040d001000fb60a]

Badness in kobject_get at lib/kobject.c:431

Call Trace:

 [<c02dfcd9>] kobject_get+0x4c/0x4e

 [<c032a13f>] get_device+0x1a/0x23

 [<c032ad3a>] bus_for_each_dev+0x82/0xd4

 [<c0361ce3>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4a/0x119

 [<c0361bb0>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x8a

 [<c0361e25>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x73/0x11c

 [<c03620f6>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x15e/0x18f

 [<c0361f98>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x18f

 [<c01e1f05>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

 

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffedb855

 printing eip:

ffedb855

*pde = 00001067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<ffedb855>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286

EIP is at 0xffedb855

eax: ffedb855   ebx: c01413c4   ecx: de751f98   edx: 00000000

esi: c03616e0   edi: 00000000   ebp: de751f4c   esp: de751f34

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process knodemgrd_0 (pid: 6069, threadinfo=de750000 task=ddd268a0)

Stack: c02dfd68 c01413c4 c0360acf c01413a0 c01413a8 c0141300 de751f74 c032ad54

       c01413c4 de751f98 c014134c 00000000 dec5a4c8 dec5a4c0 de751f98 df73be18

       de751fbc c0361ce3 c0141300 dec5a4c0 de751f98 c0361bb0 de751fbc c0361e25

Call Trace:

 [<c02dfd68>] kobject_cleanup+0x8d/0x8f

 [<c0360acf>] nodemgr_bus_match+0x0/0x82

 [<c032ad54>] bus_for_each_dev+0x9c/0xd4

 [<c0361ce3>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4a/0x119

 [<c0361bb0>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x8a

 [<c0361e25>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x73/0x11c

 [<c03620f6>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x15e/0x18f

 [<c0361f98>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x18f

 [<c01e1f05>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

 

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <7>ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

```

Can someone give me a clue as to who/what is oopsing?

----------

## ejohnson

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> Can someone tell me what is going on here?
> 
> ```
> 
> Code:  Bad EIP value.
> ...

 

It looks like your OHCI usb driver isn't playing nicely with your cpu's instruction pointer.  Try leaving it out and see if you can get a clean reboot if possible.  

The bad thing about doing that is chances are your optical mouse might not function.  If you have a ps/2 around that might help.  Just a suggestion, I know there are better ones out there, but worth a shot if your board.

----------

